# Directv vs Google Fiber Picture Quality



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been with Directv since 1997, obviously happy with the service. I have the option of going to Google Fiber this summer. I like the idea of 1 GB internet speed, and it seems that the TV/DVR is similar if not slightly ahead (DVR records 8 shows at once, but doesn't have AMC, I think, so no Mad Men). Not all that interested in out of market sports anymore since Jerry Jones destroyed the Cowboys, and am getting over the Tigers baseball.

So a crucial element would be the picture quality of Directv vs Google Fiber. Does anyone have any experience with the two services, and could comment intelligently on the picture quality of each. Thanks


Hank


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There id a thread going on now regarding picture quality between DirecTV, Dish Network and a local cable company and basically it comes down to perception, what I think is good for me, might be or not be good for you.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Does Google Fiber have all of the alt / over flow feeds in HD that directv has? like with in market sports / BTN / etc?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

For me, the local Verizon FiOS PQ is, without a doubt, better than D*. (Philly 'burbs).

I wish Google Fiber would come my way!


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Does Google Fiber have all of the alt / over flow feeds in HD that directv has? like with in market sports / BTN / etc?


Google Fiber was just offered in my 'fiberhood,' so I made an excel spreadsheet comparing the channels I have now with D* (Choice Extra Classic) vs. Google Fibers base TV package.

I may have made mistakes and would not be offended if anyone wanted to improve the list.

When D* offers an East and a West version of a channel, while Google only offers one version, I make the assumption that Google is offering the East version.

I marked a line through the religious and shopping channels, when I recognized them.

While I have the D* extra HD channels, I did not include them in the comparison. Google offers the HD 
Extra pack in their base package. Actually, Google only offers a single package, with upgrades for HBO ($20), and other premiums at $10 each. All premiums for $40. Google also offers a sports upgrade that most notably offers NFL Red Zone and other sports for $10 more a month. I might choose to have the Red Zone during football season.

With D* I pay $108 per month. This includes $25 of discounts that will drop off eventually. I'm annoyed because when I recently called to have the HD charge of $10 a month offset by a $10 discount, D* refused. So my bill went up $10 to $108. I have the Extra HD pack, protection plan, HBO, and have an AM21.

Google is charging $120 per month for the TV package, but this includes 1 Gbps up and down internet service. Google can record 8 shows simultaneously to a 2 TB storage device that they provide.

Overall, I think the Google TV package looks very good in comparison to Directv's Choice Extra Classic package. Google is missing AMC.

I read that Google only has VOD for local programming. Presumably Google will have PPV movies using their Vudu service. Hopefully their VOD improves.


----------



## Riverpilot (Aug 13, 2010)

I certainly hope Google expands across the country with this. I'd sign on in a heartbeat! The internet by itself would be worth the money to me, as long as it was consistent. Unless it's like the crap I have now, where it could be 10 d/l one part of the day and 100 another part.

At the very least, I hope it gives a big wakeup call to internet and cable suppliers to up their game.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Where do you live? If you live in Verizon country and aren't covered by FIOS, it is pretty much guaranteed you'll never see Google Fiber no matter how long you wait. They aren't even doing the entire metro area in the few places they serve now, only the areas where they think it is worth their while. They need a certain amount of uptake to make it worth the trouble. They'll end up competing with FIOS if they expand into those areas, but are unlikely to serve people Verizon didn't think were worth it, for the same reasons.

They'll skim the cream off their service areas where they can make money. Keep in mind, they probably consider the data they gather from knowing what web sites you visit, for how long, who you email, what you download, and so on more valuable than the price you pay for the fiber connection, so they will make money even charging less than the competition.

If you live somewhere where you can't get DSL of at least 40 Mbit, you'll never see Google Fiber. If it isn't economic for your telco to pull fiber to your area for VDSL, it sure won't be economic for Google to pull fiber there and then to every house.


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Does Google Fiber have all of the alt / over flow feeds in HD that directv has? like with in market sports / BTN / etc?


I don't think so. https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/fiber.google.com/en/us/about/files/google-fiber-starter-guide-kansascity.pdf

See volkl's excellent post for a channel comparison.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

hrobbs said:


> I don't think so. https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/fiber.google.com/en/us/about/files/google-fiber-starter-guide-kansascity.pdf


ESPN College Football 1
ESPN College Football 2

are they just ESPN alt feeds?


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

volkl said:


> Google Fiber was just offered in my 'fiberhood,' so I made an excel spreadsheet comparing the channels I have now with D* (Choice Extra Classic) vs. Google Fibers base TV package.


Great channel comparison, I'm in the same relative 'fiberhood'. So you gonna switch, looks pretty tempting? By my comparison, Google is ~ $10 - $20 cheaper per month on an apples to apples comparison basis.


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Where do you live? I


I'm in Kansas City, North. They started with just the downtown area, and this year they're making a major push into the suburbs. We have TWC and U-Verse in the area, can't see why anyone would stay with that vs Google Fiber.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

hrobbs said:


> I don't think so. https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/fiber.google.com/en/us/about/files/google-fiber-starter-guide-kansascity.pdf


Sports is really lacking, especially sports subscriptions for instance no NBA LP, MLB EI, NHL CI, MLS DK, ESPN GP/FC, etc.

Also, no NBA TV, NHL Network


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

hrobbs wrote:
< So you gonna switch, looks pretty tempting? By my comparison, Google is ~ $10 - $20 cheaper per month on an apples to apples comparison basis.>

I vacilatted a dozen times trying to decide. Was concerned about Google tracking me. Was going to get the basic only. But then I decided to take the leap and paid $10 for the full shebang. Hope my fiberhood meets its subscriber goal.


----------

